# zfs clones and jails



## dvl@ (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm doing some research before creating some jails on a yet-to-be-configured system which will boot off ZFS.

My jail background centers around ezjail.  I like how I can update the ports tree in each jail with a single command.  I also like how upgrading the base jail will upgrade all the other jails.

Does a ZFS clone approach to jails also have this one-step-to-upgrade-all?  If so, I'm not following how that's done.


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 1, 2013)

If you like ezjail you will love it's big brother qjail. Both ezjail and qjail are unaware of what you do at the host zfs level. Ezjail does have ability to create jails that have their own zfs file, but zfs must be active on host with part or all disk space under zfs control. See zfs(8) for information on how to configure zfs filesystem to operate from within a jail.


----------



## dvl@ (Mar 1, 2013)

After reading the man page, the benefits of [CMD=""]zfs jail[/CMD] and [CMD=""]zfs unjail[/CMD] are not clear to me.


----------

